# damn.. Its snowing again...



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Well we are getting a decent snow fall today.. we have about 1 inch on the grass so far... only supposed to get 1-2" but what happened? 
I thought it was spring?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Technically it is not Spring yet. Like ole' Yoggi used to say...........it ain't over till its over" Winter is hanging on here too. Had a good frost this morning. We 80 degrees last week. Go figure?


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

What do you expect, you do live in the great white north!!!!!!
Just kidding.......how late do you normaly get snow up there?
In Colorado we used to get snow untill about this time in April. Spring storms used to be the worst. At least the snow was gone quick! :lucky:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

weve had a lot of snow on the ground well into april.. but this year we barely had any snow... so until today the grass was pretty much clear of any snow.. 

its frustrating.. my company is in mass, so every week or so i go down there its only an hour and a half away.. but some years, i would leave here with snow on the ground (6-10") and go down there and they have no snow at all, green lawns and their spring flowers coming out.. 

oh well.. thats the price we pay to live in maine...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Do you work from home? That would be a real fun drive to make on a regular basis!:dazed:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

yes work from home but go to mass every week or so for the day.. its pretty good.. actually i am from mass and my family is down there so i kill 2 birds with one stone and visit them after work


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

OK I have to ask, what do you do that you can work from home?


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

AS/400 programmer... (ibm Midrange computer) 

Same as tractorguy.... and we both liked/owned simplicities... And we are both from the great white north.. me Maine, him wisconsin... scary...


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

I don't think I would draw that conclusion or even hint about that one!!! 

If I worked at home it wouldn't last long. I can always find something else to do. I am glad it works out for you. You could save a bundle on not eating out for lunch and gas money! That means more tools!


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *AS/400 programmer... (ibm Midrange computer)
> 
> Same as tractorguy.... and we both liked/owned simplicities... And we are both from the great white north.. me Maine, him wisconsin... scary... *


Yeah, but one guy is cool, and the other is (insert description here)!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MowHoward2210 _
> *Yeah, but one guy is cool, and the other is (insert description here)!  *


which one am I???


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *which one am I??? *


That's a no-brainer simplejohn


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *AS/400 programmer... (ibm Midrange computer)
> 
> Same as tractorguy.... and we both liked/owned simplicities... And we are both from the great white north.. me Maine, him wisconsin... scary... *


You mean hodag dont you sj:furious: 
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by simple_john _
> *which one am I??? *


You da man SJ!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

That is a pretty hefty commute SJ even for once a week. I hate long drives like that but it is a good reason to drop in and visit with family like you said.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

There is nothing worse than a Massachucetts driver....I hate them more than NY drivers, and I'm from NY...
I have family in NH - see them often and when I buzz thru MA
I mentally prepare myself to kill first and ask questions later... :smoking:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ducati996 _
> *There is nothing worse than a Massachucetts driver....I hate them more than NY drivers, and I'm from NY...
> I have family in NH - see them often and when I buzz thru MA
> I mentally prepare myself to kill first and ask questions later... :smoking: *


*thats why in maine we call them Massholes... * 

my better half used to have a little nissan.. we would take that to mass when we went together but down there, given the choice of letting you out on the road or running you down. they choose running you down.. so now we always take the truck.. at least we have a fighting chance...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Well' believing in the Farmers Almanac...I took the snow blower of my GT5000 today...here's hoping I don't regret it!!


----------

